# 1/43rd AMT GTO on a RANCH DESIGN Inline Chassis



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got the GTO that I have been working on mounted to a Ranch Design inline chassis.



















Here is a picture of the chassis and the underside of the body. I am using a Radio Shack 7.5 volt motor with Ranch Design pinion and crown gears.










This car sits very nice.





































Now i just have to wire the slide guide to power chassis, make a driver tray and driver.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Very nice. Love the way it sits. How old is that GTO kit?

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know how old it is. There is one on ebay now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-AMT-1-4...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5badf3b7


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi micyou do you know if the ranch chassis will work on a routed/ railed track? i see you,re using a slideguide for larger slot traks. i guess i could fashion up some type of guide. just kinda curios if they (ranch) will work on my ho trak. and that is a cool build you got goin there!i like the ride height.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

joegri said:


> hi micyou do you know if the ranch chassis will work on a routed/ railed track? i see you,re using a slideguide for larger slot traks. i guess i could fashion up some type of guide. just kinda curios if they (ranch) will work on my ho trak. and that is a cool build you got goin there!i like the ride height.


It might if you get the right pick ups on it. The chassis measures around 3 1/2 -5 long by 1 1/2 -2 wide. I run them at 7-10 volts with no magnets and 13-15 if it has traction magnets.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Going to keep watching this one till the end...*

micyou,

That does look real nice the way you have it sitting on the chassis all low like that. The rims and tires are a neat set up too.

Bob...This is going to be even Cooler with a driver in it...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx mic for yer reply i,ve checked out the ranch site in the past and they always make me wonder if i could make,em run on my trak. thanx again.


----------

